# Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Hallo Forum,

konnte für kleines Geld einen Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper ergattern.

Im Lieferumfang sind keine Lüfter inbegriffen. Daher brauche ich welche. 
Ich möchte damit einen i7 6700K kühlen, der auch moderat übertaktet wird. 

Es ist mir sehr wichtig, dass die Lüfter super leise sind, da es ein silent System werden soll.
Haut alles raus, Geld spielt erstmal keine Rolle.

*1. Welche Lüfter würdet ihr empfehlen?
2. Reicht einer, oder soll ich 2 anbringen? *

Falls es hilft, hier meine komplette Konfig:

1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x ASRock Z170 Extreme3 (90-MXB0R0-A0UAYZ)
0 x Cooltek W2 schwarz (JB W2 K/600046940)
0 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
0 x Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x ADATA Premier SP550  240GB, SATA (ASP550SS3-240GM-C)

Grüße

smash


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

1) Ich habe den Black Genesis mit 2 ELoops (B14-PS), ist sehr leise (im Idle unhörbar, unter Last ist die Grafikkarte lauter).
2) Ich würde 2 nehmen, die Kühlleistung ist dadurch etwas höher -> leiser.

edit: du bräuchtest dann noch ein PWM-Splitter Kabel, es sei denn du schließt einen Lüfter an einem Gehäuselüfteranschluss an.


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> edit: du bräuchtest dann noch ein PWM-Splitter Kabel, es sei denn du schließt einen Lüfter an einem Gehäuselüfteranschluss an.



Danke für den Tipp, die Lüfter gucke ich mir mal an. Welchen Unterschied macht es ob ich die am Gehäuselüfteranschluss anschließe oder 
am MB?

Gruß

smash


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ohne Splitter musst du einen am CPU Fan Header anschließen, den anderen an einem für Gehäuselüfter. Mit Splitter kannst du beide am CPU Fan Header anschließen. Das sollte dir eine etwas präzisere Steuerung ermöglichen. Der Splitter ist aber eher nice-to-have als ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Gripschi (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Mainboard PWM kannste die ℅ Zahl einstellen in etwa.

Über Gehäusesteuerung gibst du 5 7 oder 12 V.

Hoff hab jetzt nix vertauscht.

Über PWM bekommst du es leiser geregelt.


----------



## Jolly91 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Den PWM Splitter kannst du dir sparen.

Das Board hat 2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin.


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Den PWM Splitter kannst du dir sparen.
> 
> Das Board hat 2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin.



Da hat sich jemand das W2 angeguckt. Super Danke!

Sonst noch Vorschläge welche Lüfter ich nutzen könnte?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Noctua NF-A14 und Silent Wings 2 (140mm) sind auch noch sehr gut


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Silent Wings 2 gefallen mir bis jetzt am besten, sind bis 1000RPM ja auch sehr leise.


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Nur so als Frage, wie befestige ich denn die be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) an dem CPU Kühler, brauch ich da noch was?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Die werden mit Klammern befestigt, sind beim Kühler mit dabei.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Noctua NF-A14! Nicht hübsch aber super Lüfter!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Oder die Venturi HF-14.
Sind sogar besser als die SW2 und NF-A14, leistungstechnisch auf dem Niveau der eLoop. Da die Lamellen des Genesis auch nicht so tief sind, sollte man mit denen eigentlich gut gerüstet sein


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Oder die Venturi HF-14.
> Sind sogar besser als die SW2 und NF-A14, leistungstechnisch auf dem Niveau der eLoop. Da die Lamellen des Genesis auch nicht so tief sind, sollte man mit denen eigentlich gut gerüstet sein



Hey, inwiefern sind die "besser"? 

Gruß

smash


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Haben einen höheren Luftdurchsatz und sind im Gegensatz zu den SW2 auch lagerseitig magnetisiert. Letzteres erhöht die Laufruhe, vorallem bei geringen Drehzahlen.


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Also laut geizhals bieten die 200 RPM mehr, sind aber auch 10 dB(A) lauter und haben kein PWM anschluss.
1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031)
1 x Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (FD-FAN-VENT-HF14)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> edit: du bräuchtest dann noch ein PWM-Splitter Kabel, es sei denn du schließt einen Lüfter an einem Gehäuselüfteranschluss an.


Nein: ASRock Z170 Extreme3 (90-MXB0R0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin



smashbob schrieb:


> Also laut geizhals bieten die 200 RPM mehr, sind aber auch 10 dB(A) lauter.


Katalogwerte interessieren nicht.  Lüfter ist alles völlig egal, zweimal 140mm sind immer gut, ob EKL, BeQuiet, Noctua oder eLoop. Die Fractal HF-14 sind genial und für die dünnen Lamellen durchaus tauglich. Ich würde aktuell nur noch Noctuas kaufen, weil deren PVM-Klackern einfach optimal unhörbar ist


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ui, könnt ihr mich aufklären was PVM Klackern ist? In einer Privaten Nachricht habe ich auch von PWM Klackern gehört.
Was genau ist das? Klackern, da gehen bei jemandem der n Silent System will direkt alle warnleuchten an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Heutige Lüfter werden an Anschüssen mit 4-PIN mit zerhaktem Strom von 12V angetrieben. Nicht mehr die Spannung wird geändert, sonderd die Länge der "An" Intervalle. Diese stoßartige Belastung kann dazu führen, dass Lüfter klackern. Das die gesamte Regelung im Lüfter liegt, liegt es immer nur am Lüfter und nicht am Mainboard:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: unterschiedliche Pulsweiten einer PWM-Regelung


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Haben einen höheren Luftdurchsatz und sind im Gegensatz zu den SW2 auch lagerseitig magnetisiert. Letzteres erhöht die Laufruhe, vorallem bei geringen Drehzahlen.



Wie schon vor einigen Tagen, kann ich persönlich das nicht bestätigen  
Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Venturis eventuell echt eine nicht zu verachtende Serienstreuung aufweisen.


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Danke für die Erklärung.

Okay, wenn die Noctua Lüfter am leisesten klackern (), dann würde ich gerne 2 von denen nehmen. Wenn ich bei Geizhals NF-A14 pwm eingebe, kommen 
mehrere. Soll ich 2000 RPM oder 3000 RPM nehmen? Denke 2000 sind völlig ausreichend. Gibt es die auch komplett in Schwarz?

Wenn ihr vorschläge habt wäre aufgrund der vielen Modelle der geizhals Link oder ne Nummer super.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Nenene, die schwarzen beziehungsweise die mit dieser hohen Drehzahl sind die Industrials...lass die Finger von denen weg, die klackern nämlich extrem gerne! 
Die hier kannst du nehmen:
Noctua NF-A14 PWM in Luftkuhlung: Lufter | heise online Preisvergleich

2000RPM ausreichend? Willst du, dass dein Rechner abhebt?


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Nenene, die schwarzen beziehungsweise die mit dieser hohen Drehzahl sind die Industrials...lass die Finger von denen weg, die klackern nämlich extrem gerne!
> Die hier kannst du nehmen:
> Noctua NF-A14 PWM in Luftkuhlung: Lufter | heise online Preisvergleich



Ah danke, die jetzt nur noch in schön bitte  oh mann ^^


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ich hab doch gesagt, dass die nicht hübsch sind


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Du kannst natürlich nach den NF-A14 in der LinusTechTips-Edition gucken...die sind schwarz mit orangenen Gummiecken. Sind aber meines Wissens nach, momentan überall ausverkauft. Ausserdem kosten die fast 30 Tacken pro Stück


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Wie schon vor einigen Tagen, kann ich persönlich das nicht bestätigen
> Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Venturis eventuell echt eine nicht zu verachtende Serienstreuung aufweisen.



Aussage gegen Aussage 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ilent-wings-3-kommt-da-mal-2.html#post8179625


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ich sage ja nicht, dass die leistungstechnisch schlechter sind...nur die Lautstärke hat bei mir nicht gestimmt.
Aber es kann natürlich da speziell an meinen gelegen haben...ich weiß es nicht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Wie gesagt, reklamier sie mal beim Hersteller bzw. Händler [emoji14]

@Topic:
Die NF-A14 kann man natürlich nehmen. Sind sehr gute PWM'ler.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Was hat der Kühler für Haltebügel? Die gehen glaube ich mittig auf die Lüfter?

Das hier ist ein guter Kompromiss und schöner als die Noctua:
EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Snow White Plus (84000000110) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und Noctua gibt es auch in schön, für den dünnen Radiator reichen diese völlig:
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was hat der Kühler für Haltebügel? Die gehen glaube ich mittig auf die Lüfter?
> 
> Das hier ist ein guter Kompromiss und schöner als die Noctua:
> EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Snow White Plus (84000000110) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Wie bzw wo die befestigt werden, weiss ich noch nicht, der Kühlkörper trudelt hier erst die Tage ein. Das sind schon schöne Dinger!
Wenn ihr mir versprecht dass die wirklich sehr sehr leise sind und PWM Klackern kaum auftritt, sind die gekauft 

Danke schonmal für die Rege beteiligung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Man muss auch aufpassen, wer wann was schreibt. Mein teurer BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 hat anfangs auch elendig geklackert, jetzt 4 Monate später ist er unhörbar. Das ist übrigens bisher immer die Standardempfehlung gewesen:
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber wichtig wird es, die Halteklammern zu sehen


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die gehen glaube ich mittig auf die Lüfter?



Ein Paar für 140mm (die liegen an den Montagelöchern der Lüfter auf) und ein oder zwei Paare von den 120/140mm Komboklammern, die pressen auf mittig auf den Rahmen.

edit: Bild kommt gleich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Die SW2 haben bei mir nicht so gut gepasst, da die Klammern zu weit "reingegriffen" haben. Dadurch kollidierten sie sogar leicht mit dem Rotor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Dadurch kollidierten sie sogar leicht mit dem Rotor.


Das ist dann aber kein PWM-Klackern ...


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die SW2 haben bei mir nicht so gut gepasst, da die Klammern zu weit "reingegriffen" haben. Dadurch kollidierten sie sogar leicht mit dem Rotor.



Du hast auch den Prolimatech?

Mist habe gerade 2 SW2 für 26 Euro gefunden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ja hab ich 
Ist in der Tat kein PWM-Klackern, eher ein Problem mit den Halteklammern. War zumindest bei mir ein Problem, das sich nicht vermeiden ließ.

Ich würde vorsichtshalber stornieren und die Noctua, Fractal, Phanteks,... nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



smashbob schrieb:


> ...Mist habe gerade 2 SW2 für 26 Euro gefunden.


Wo? Dann achte auf Versandkosten


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen...brauche neue Gehäuse-Lüfter


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die versprochenen Bilder.
Die Klammern mussten ein bisschen verbogen werden da die Lüfter etwas dicker sind als normale (29mm).
Und die Klammern die mittig am Rotor aufliegen mussten zusätzlich noch etwas verbogen werden, damit sie nicht an den Propeller kommen 
Hört sich aber schlimmer an als es ist, man muss wirklich nur minimal biegen.

edit: weiß jemand wie ich das Matheblatt da weg kriege? 
edit2: hat sich erledigt


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Hier SW2 gibts hier, allerdings noch mit 5 Euro versand, hab ich eben nich gesehen:
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 14 mm PWM Lufter in Bochum - Bochum-Wattenscheid | PC Gehause gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die find ich auch ganz gut, kommen auch direkt von Prolimatech und sind schön leise laut geizhals.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Sind allerdings kugelgelagert, haben mir akustisch bisher auch noch nicht so gefallen :/


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ach mist, Kabelbinder, du scheinst mir hier der Chef zu sein, sag mir einfach welche ich nehmen soll und ich machs.
Sehr leise und für sehr moderates OC beim 6700K geeignet. Leite mich


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Der Chef?
Danke, das hab ich auch noch nicht gehört 

Meine Empfehlungen:
- NF-A14
- F140MP
- HF-14


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Aaaah da is ja wieder Auswahl  Ich glaub ich nehm die ersten die HF 14 finde ich nicht mit PWM bei Geizhals


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Die Venturi gibts als PWM (HP-14), sind allerdings was lauter, da sie gerne klackern. Mit den Noctua machst du aber nichts verkehrt


----------



## smashbob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Alles klar, dann nehm ich die Phanteks  besten Dank!


----------



## Jolly91 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Die passen auch farblich besser zum Black Genesis.


----------



## Meroveus (27. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ich habe 2 Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex, schwarz - 14mm auf meinem Genesis. Sie laufen mit 800 RPM, was in einem einzigen Genuss resultiert (Leistung sowie Lautstärke).

Nebengeräusche (Klackern - Rattern) konnte ich bei Minimal oder Maximal Drehzahl nicht feststellen,


----------



## Quintes (29. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ich habe auf meinem Genesis momentan 2 Thermalright TY-147A laufen, da die Thermalright-Lüfter beim Macho bei mir gute Ergebnisse zeigten und wenn sie übers Board geregelt werden sind sie im Idle unhörbar und unter Last ein bisschen rauschend. 
Allerdings sind die Temperaturen nicht die besten. (Vielleicht einfach der Preis für die Ruhe...?)
Davor hatte ich mal Akasa Viper und auch Noctua Redux drauf, die waren beide von der Leistung her Spitze, von der Lautstärke her aber für ein "ruhiges" System wenig geeignet. 

Ich habe genug Silent Wings 2 hier, dass ich die auch auf den Genesis packen könnte, allerdings erscheinen die mir doch etwas "schwach". Im Gehäuse kämpfen die schon bei mir, weil sie vorne und unten Gitter, Filter und Türen etc zu überwinden haben - da kommt bei 750rpm (mehr ist bei SW2 meiner Meinung nach zu laut) nur noch ein laues Lüftchen durch. 
Deswegen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die zum Genesis passen. 

Ich hätte hier auch 4 Fractal Dynamic-GP 14 (ja, Venturi sind besser, aber muss mit dem arbeiten, was ich habe...). Die sind schön ruhig und haben auf dem Papier eine bessere Leistung - und hinten/oben pusten die auch gut Luft raus bei kaum hörbaren ~800rpm - allerdings ohne Hindernisse. 

Wären die Fractal GP-14 für den Genesis und die kritischen Stellen im Gehäuse - also mit Hindernissen - die beste Lösung? Oder bleibt die allgemeine Meinung bei den SW2? Könnte auch noch weitere endlose Temperaturtests machen, aber hier sind so viele Experten....


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Die Silent Wings sind eher als Gehäuselüfter konzipiert und auf maximale Geräuschminimierung getrimmt. Demnach wehen bei den Dingern nur laue Lüftchen und du wirst kaum bessere Kühlergebnisse bekommen. Die Thermalright TY-147A sind gute, bis sehr gute Lüfter, ich finde was die P/L bieten sehr gut. Außerdem sind 21dba nicht sehr laut und sollten bestenfalls auch nicht auf 100% drehen^^. Bestenfalls laufen die so bei 60-75% und das sollte eigenlich noch im vertretbaren Rahmen sein.
Die Venturi bieten deutlich bessere Luftwerte, sowohl beim statischen Druck, als auch bei Durchsatz, als die DP-14, aber ausprobieren schadet ja nicht. Sollte eine kurze Angelegenheit werden, das Austauschen. Was ich aber vermute, dass die GPs bei rund 80% Drehzahl liegen werden bei intensiven Gamingsessions, es aber immernoch ruhig sein wird im PC. Also ausprobieren.
Vergiss die SW^^


----------



## Quintes (29. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Also die Thermalright sind gut für den Genesis, die SW2 nur dort hin, wo keine Hindernisse sind (z.B. nach oben rausblasend), die Fractal GP-14 als Frischluft-Schaufler? Hört sich sinnvoll an. Also so als Möglichkeit, bei der ich das, was ich habe, sinnvoll einsetze. Viper/Noctua scheiden ja aus und für die Thermalright TY-141, die ich auch noch habe, habe ich keine Verwendung gefunden. Sind etwas (aber bei niedriger Drehzahl unhörbar) lauter als die TY-147A und wüsste nicht, an welcher Stelle im Gehäuse die Sinn machen könnten. (Eigentlich schade, da die Thermalright-Lüfter allgemein wirklich ordentlich sind.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



marvinj schrieb:


> Die Silent Wings sind eher als Gehäuselüfter konzipiert


Das ist alles "Kinderkram", dieses ganze Vermuten über statischen Druck und so weiter. 
Was zählt sind Messwerte, bei ganz niedrigen Drehzahlen bemerkt man leichte Unterschiede
Lufter fur Radiatoren von Wasserkuhlungen im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase



smashbob schrieb:


> Ach mist, Kabelbinder, du scheinst mir hier der Chef zu sein,


Noch nicht, aber bald, wenn er hiermit durch ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...uefter-roundup-2016-vorstellung-feedback.html


----------



## Narbennarr (30. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist alles "Kinderkram", dieses ganze Vermuten über statischen Druck und so weiter.
> Was zählt sind Messwerte, bei ganz niedrigen Drehzahlen bemerkt man leichte Unterschiede
> Lufter fur Radiatoren von Wasserkuhlungen im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase



Das ist kein Kinderkram 
F und P sind beide für Kühlkörper konzipiert, und noch wichtiger ist das die einen ST30 verwendet haben. Auf einem 45er z.b. von hardware-labs mit 16 FPI könnte das schon wieder anders aussehen, und auf einem Luftkühler mit dicken Lamellen erst recht.
Als Beispiel sei nur mal der NH-D15 erwähnt oder der sehr restrikive Olymp, wo ein Silent Wings  2 mal eben 3-5 Grad kostet kann, das ist mehr als nur ein leichter Unterschied. 

Wo ich dir recht gebe ist, dass der extrem Hype um High Pressure Lüfter derzeit etwas albern ist. Ändert aber nichts daran, das man sowohl auf Kühlkörpern, als auch beim Gehäuse mit den falschen Lüftern ne Menge Potential verschenken kann.  Ein A14 oder Corsair SP braucht ungleich mehr RPM und Lautstärke als z.b. ein Venturi HF um eine gewisse Menge Luft zu bewegen. Mit der richtige Lüfterwahl bekommt man sein System leiser und kühler und gerade in einem Forum voller Enthusiasten ist das eben kein Kinderkram


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das ist kein Kinderkram


Alles richtig, mein lieber Narbennarr,
aber hier geht es explizit um ein Kühlkörper und der hat sehr kurze Lamellen. Darum ist hier, und nur für diesenThreat gilt meine Beratung, der Lüfter völlig egal, das Kühlmoster ist eh völlig überdimensioniert. Es geht nur noch um silent und darum Lüfter ohne Klackern und Schleifen zu nutzen. Da sind Noctuas bekannt sehr gut. Ob die hinterher 600, 700 oder 800 U/min drehen müssen, spielt vom Geräusch kaum eine Rolle. Darum meinte ich in diesem Fall "Kinderkram".  Ansonsten wird im hoch wissenschaftlichen Test des Kabalbinders hoffentlich bald Licht erzeugt im Dunkel der subjektiven Dissussion im lüfter.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Anscheinend haben wir alle den Genesis. Mich eingeschlossen.  Habe zwei NF A14 PWM drauf und höre auch nix.

Letztendlich ist der 6700K auch bei 4,5GHz@1,4V gut kühlbar und ob du nun ein bestimmter Lüfter 2-3Grad kostet, vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Aktuell hab ich schändlicherweise auch noch zwei klackernde F140SP drauf, airflow- bzw. gehäusebedingt sogar im Pull. Temps liegen bei nem 6600K (@Stock) in der Regel zwischen 40 und 45°C, bei rund 800 U/min.
Ist momentan zwar alles andere als Silent-optimiert, tut übergangsweise aber seinen Zweck. Mal schauen, was ich mir da zukünftig draufschnalle... wird sich dann im Laufe der paar Tests entscheiden


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ich habe auch den Genesis 

Bei mir sind "nur" 2 Vortex Blue LED 120mm montiert.
Einer dreht ab 45°c Kerntemperatur auf,  der andere ist mit einem 7v Adapter gedrosselt.
Zur erhöhten Drehzahl kommt es inzwischen (neue Wohnung und SW2 on Top ) aber gar nicht mehr 

Nach einem Quickie Prime95:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Die Blue Vortex sind allerdings nicht silent


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Bei der Drehzahl von 1000 (± 100) hört man die nicht.  
Das Lauteste ist eine der HDD's.


----------



## Fafafin (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ich habe einen B12-1, der ungedrosselt mit 780 rpm in Richtung RAM pustet und einen weißen Wingboost 2 in Richtung Heck. Der Wingboost ist minimal zu hören, seitdem die GPU raus ist. Die HDD ist dank Vibe-Fixer auch minimal hörbar, daher macht es momentan für mich keinen Sinn, den Wingboost zu tauschen. Erstmal überbrücke ich mit der iGPU die Zeit bis zur neuen Grafikkarte mit wiederentdeckten alten Games.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Bei der Drehzahl von *1000* (± 100) hört man die nicht.
> Das Lauteste ist eine der *HDD's*.



Das ist natürlich eine Frage der Perspektive bzw. Gewöhnung und Empfindlichkeit


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Nee, die höre zumindest ich gut raus, auch bei niedrigster Geschwindigkeit.  Dazu kommt, dass wenn man erst mal mit Silent anfängt, schnell die HDDs auch zu laut werden und dann ärgert man sich über jede Geräuschquelle


----------



## marvinj (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Nee, die höre zumindest ich gut raus, auch bei niedrigster Geschwindigkeit.  Dazu kommt, dass wenn man erst mal mit Silent anfängt, schnell die HDDs auch zu laut werden und dann ärgert man sich über jede Geräuschquelle



Das Gefühl kenn ich


----------



## Meroveus (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Nee, die höre zumindest ich gut raus, auch bei niedrigster Geschwindigkeit.  Dazu kommt, dass wenn man erst mal mit Silent anfängt, schnell die HDDs auch zu laut werden und dann ärgert man sich über jede Geräuschquelle



Den Teufelskreis kenne ich  ... wenn aus leise irgendwann auch zu laut wird.


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Bis man den Strom durch in den Leiterbahnen hört.


----------



## Quintes (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Was ist beim Genesis von 3 Lüfter-Konstellationen zu halten? Als hinteren Gehäuselüfter eine dünne Variante und dafür noch einen SW2 an den Genesis? Oder lieber auf starke hintere Gehäuselüfter setzen (mehr Raum zwischen Genesis und Gehäuselüfter), als dem Genesis da ein bisschen mehr Druck zu verschaffen?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Hab beides ausprobiert und konnte nicht wirklich einen Unterschied messen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Denke nicht, dass es bei der geringen Tiefe der Türme einen lohnenswerten Unterschied macht, wenn man nun mit Push/Pull arbeitet.

Hab den vertikalen 140er zur Zeit im Push, dahinter am Heck dann natürlich den Exhaust-Lüfter vom Gehäuse, und den horizontalen 140er im Pull. Letzteren habe ich einfach mal so montiert, damit er nicht konstant die erwärmte Luft aufs Mainboard pustet, sondern diese nach oben hin abführt. Funktioniert bei meinem horizontal ausgerichtet Tray vom AI7M bisher auch ganz gut.


----------



## Quintes (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ok, danke, habe es jetzt auch bei der normalen Variante belassen.

@Kabelbinder: Aber bei "normalen", vertikal ausgerichteten müsste die Standardvariante sinnvoller sein, oder? Also zumindest "glaube" ich, dass der horizontale Turm bei mir anteilig mehr frische als erwärmte Luft aufs MB bläst, wenn man das so ausdrücken kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Im Push wird bei dem horizontalen "Top-Down" Tower halt die Abwärme der CPU direkt Richtung Mainboard befördert (siehe dazu vorallem: Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern).
Bei einer vertikalen Ausrichtung des Mainboards, also dem Normalfall bei ATX, entweicht sie danach natürlich einfach nach oben. In meinem Fall, also mit horizontal ausgerichtetem Mainboard, würde sie aber immer wieder erneut vom Push-Lüfter angesogen und Richtung MB befördert werden . In meinem Case passts daher im Pull einfach besser... auch wenns die Leistung auf anderer Seite wieder ein wenig einschränkt. Dafür hab ich dann aber immerhin eine einheitliche Strömungsrichtung und befördere die Abwärme direkt nach oben zum Exhaust im Deckel, entegen dem MB.

Hoffe, ich hab mich bildlich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## Quintes (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Erm ja schon, nur bin ich mir nich 100% sicher was dann die Antwort auf meine Frage wäre. xD

Da ich per Case-Fans sowieso gut Luft nach oben absauge und bei mir alles "normal" ausgerichtet ist müsste ein Genesis, bei dem Lüfter auf beiden Türmen Luft durch-pushen sinnvoll sein, oder? Das Ziel meines ganzen Airflows ist ja im Endeffekt, zu schauen, dass beide frische Lufte durch die Rillen drücken und keine schon massiv erwärmte. Würde ich jetzt den horizontalen auf Pull setzen pupst der einfach mal so erwärmte Luft mitten in meinen Airflow wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Sorry für die genaue und etwas dümmlich daherkommende Nachfrage aber mich fasziniert jede Kombination etc beim Genesis. Ich liebe das Konzept von diesem Ding einfach. Habe ihn ja sogar drauf obwohl ich theoretisch einen hätte der nach rumprobieren (also nicht auf dem Papier oder so) noch ein bisschen mehr Kühlung bringt.

edit: Nochmal genauer gelesen und dein Case angeguckt, jetzt endlich kapiert, also hast die Frage ja beantwortet, sorry...^^


----------



## Quintes (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Wie handhabt ihr den Anpressdruck beim Genesis? Habe zuerst zögerlich gearbeitet, aber nun bei weitem die besten Ergebnisse bei maximalen Druck (und der Klecks-Methode, selbst die Gelid Extreme verteilt sich bei dem Druck schön).
____
_Kurze Off-Topic Frage (Sorry dafür): Habe die Kühlung meines Systems stark überarbeitet und ich glaube, dass das Ergebnis sehr gut, wenn auch leider nicht mehr 100% silent, sondern nur noch sehr leise ist. Die Frage wäre nun, ob mir einer der Experten hier insofern helfen könnte, mir zu sagen welche Benchmark-Temps er/sie zu den Idle-Temps dazu haben will um dann mit den Zahlen meine Luftkühlung für das System zu "bewerten". Also ob da selbst per Luftkühlung noch besseres möglich ist oder ob ich da tatsächlich mal etwas vernünftig gemacht habe. Über einen Helfer, auch per PN oder so, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Und nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht, dass mir jemand hilft, alles besser zu machen, ich will nur eine Bewertung des aktuellen Standes durch jemanden, der tiefer in der Materie steckt als ich._


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Gut, dann hab ichs ja doch nicht ganz unbrauchbar beschrieben 


Den Anpressdruck handhabe ich immer nach Gefühl. Liege da vage wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen "mittel" und "hoch", ohne es nun konkret in Nm ausdrücken zu wollen/können 
Anstatt dem Klecks mache ich eigentlich immerein hauchdünnes "X". Dann verteilt sich die Paste etwas gleichmäßiger zu den Ecken hin.

Zum Thema "Tempvergleich":
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html


----------



## Quintes (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ja, bei dem X hab ich immer etwas Bedenken gehabt, dass es etwas rauspresst. Irgendwann werde ich das trotzdem mal testen.

Interessanter Link, lerne immer gerne - für mein eigentliches Anliegen komme ich da natürlich nicht wirklich weiter, aber das dürfte dir ja klar sein. Aber kann auch verstehen dass Du mein Anliegen an sich für etwas sinnbefreit und noobish hältst.

Ginge mir eigentlich schlicht um Erfahrungswerte an denen ich mich orientieren kann, da es zu den bei mir verbauten Komponenten inzwischen meeeehr als genug Erfahrung mit Temps geben sollte, Paradebeispiele und Katastrophen. Wollte mich da nur irgendwo einordnen.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich so absolut Null, wirklich gar keinen Ansatz habe, meine Temps einzuordnen außer dahingeworfene Aussagen "VRAM würde ich unter 80 halten!!!" oder "CPU ist alles gut unter 85°...". Das ist alles was ich habe und damit bin ich halt nicht gerade zufrieden... Ich investierte zum x-ten mal 2 Tage in einen PC-Umbau um alles möglichst zu optimieren und das Ergebnis nicht prüfen zu können frustriert mich. 

Also nur so als Erklärung dass du vielleicht nachvollziehen kannst was mich da treibt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Sollte natürlich kein zu großes "X" sein. Einfach hauchdünn in die Mitte setzen 

Die Sache mit den Temperaturen ist natürlich immer etwas kritisch, weil sich nunmal alle kontinuierlich daran orientieren, obwohl es im Grunde genommen keine handfesten Erkenntnisse liefert. Für sich selbst kann man das (am besten mit Blick auf TJ.Max) natürlich machen, um Optimierungen vorzunehmen. Aber unmittelbar vergleichen bzw. infolge dessen objektiv urteilen würde ich nicht. Da spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren mit rein: von der Belüftung und Raumtemperatur bis hin zur elektronischen Interpretation der Sensoren. 

So lange man für Neues offen ist, ist auch nichts _sinnbefreit_ oder _noobish_. Es wird nur eben schwerer, zu argumentieren und handfeste Vergleiche zu ermöglichen.
Mit numerischen "Schwanzvergleichen", so wie sie in Foren allgemein üblich sind, macht man es sich natürlich einfach 
Bloßes Vertrauen ("wenns nicht throttelt, läufts kühl genug") macht natürlich nicht glücklich, aber technisches pauschalisieren ebenso wenig.


----------



## Quintes (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ja ich will auch überhaupt keinen Schwanzvergleich oder so, dass da draußen unzählige Leute mit besserer Hardware, besseren Kühlmöglichkeiten, besseren Temps, mehr Geld usw. rumspringen ist mir klar. Das ist mir auch vollkommen egal. 

Ich würde nur unglaublich gerne wissen ob ich *bei mir* erfolgreich/vernünftig gearbeitet habe, aber ich kann natürlich noch so viele Stress-Tests und Benchmarks machen und dann weiß ich am Ende Temps für Idle und Vollast verschiedenster Art etc pp. 
Diese Zahlen bringen mir halt gar nichts wenn ich nicht weiß, was man eigentlich mit guter Kühlung bei meinen Komponenten normalerweise erreicht. Und um ein paar Grad geht es mir da auch nicht. 

So sind es einfach nur Zahlen, die mir weder sagen ob mein PC schon am Limit ist oder ob er super läuft und massives Potential nach oben hat. Wobei das wichtigste für mich bleibt, einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, ob meine Arbeit, meine Ideen, meine unzähligen Versuche mit verschiedenen Konfigurationen... ob das alles nun mal gut gelaufen ist. Aber ja, je länger ich drüber nachdenke, es war naiv zu denken "irgendjemand wird das schon wissen". So einfach ists halt nicht und wenn ich das wissen will muss ich wohl selbst ausgiebig recherchieren. 

Sorry für den Off-Topic-Missbrauch hier.


----------



## smashbob (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Hey, hier nochmal der TE, habe mich für Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 entschieden (bzw habe die sehr sehr günstig bekommen), ich hab jetzt den Kühlkörper, die Lüfter und mir ausm Netz 4 Clips zur Befestigung bestellt und da scheiterts direkt.

Jemand Erfahrungswerte wie ich die Lüfter mit Hilfe der Klemmen an dem Kühlkörper fest mache? Ich hab das Gefühl ich nicht richtig an die Sache rangehe und
viel zu viel Kraft brauchen würde, um die Lüfter mit den Clips zu befestigen. Habe leider alles gebraucht daher auch keine Anleitung mehr. Wenn jemand n Kniff / Erfahrungswerte hat, bitte hier posten.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Naja, das anbringen erfordert schon etwas Kraft. Allerdings sind deine Lüfter ja deutlich dünner als "normale", ich weiß nicht ob die mit den normalen Klemmen überhaupt befestigt werden können. Sind ja schließlich 1cm dünner als dass wofür die Klammern ausgelegt sind.

Normalerweise steckst du die Klammer in der Rille im Kühlkörper, legst den Lüfter vorn drauf und biegst besagt Klammer dann drüber, hältst den Lüfter fest und machst das selbe auf der anderen Seite nochmal.
Besagte Rille siehst du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-genesis-i7-6700k-welche-luefter-img_1344.jpg

Und die Anleitung findet man auch auf der Herstellerseite:
http://www.prolimatech.com/uploadfile/en/download/201403/2014324155731891.pdf
http://www.prolimatech.com/uploadfile/en/download/201403/2014324155731819.pdf


----------



## smashbob (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Naja, das anbringen erfordert schon etwas Kraft. Allerdings sind deine Lüfter ja deutlich dünner als "normale", ich weiß nicht ob die mit den normalen Klemmen überhaupt befestigt werden können. Sind ja schließlich 1cm dünner als dass wofür die Klammern ausgelegt sind.
> 
> Normalerweise steckst du die Klammer in der Rille im Kühlkörper, legst den Lüfter vorn drauf und biegst besagt Klammer dann drüber, hältst den Lüfter fest und machst das selbe auf der anderen Seite nochmal.
> Besagte Rille siehst du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-genesis-i7-6700k-welche-luefter-img_1344.jpg
> ...



Danke, dann probiere ich es mal mit mehr Kraft. Die eine Seite kriege ich auch dran, nur bei der anderen Seite haperts, aber dass man die zuerst in die Rille steckt ist schonmal ein guter Tipp.

Hier bei Caseking sieht man, dass die Clips auch hier passen. Das PDF kenn ich aber das ist, naja suboptimal


----------



## smashbob (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Hat alles geklappt, hab mich natürlich doch verguckt und konnte die ganz locker einen Pin drunter befestigen. Man braucht keine Kraft.

Ich habe jedoch jetzt noch eine Frage, ich wollte den CPU Kühler gerade an mein Mainboard bauen, ja sapperlot, da fällt mir auf dass in dem Manual für
den Black Genesis garnichts für den Sockel 1151 (den ich habe) steht, hab ich mir etwa die falsche Version geholt? BZW hat jemand den Black Genesis schonmal auf nem 1151 montiert?

http://www.prolimatech.com/uploadfile/en/download/201403/2014324155731819.pdf

Da ist das Manual


----------



## hanrot (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Der Sockel 1151 ist ja noch recht neu. Wenn dein Kühler schon vor über einem 3/4 Jahr produziert wurde ist es also gar nicht möglich, dass er schon dort angegeben ist. Bis auf die unleidige Anpressdruckgeschichte sind die Lüfter für Sockel 115X und 1151 kompatibel.


----------



## smashbob (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*



hanrot schrieb:


> Der Sockel 1151 ist ja noch recht neu. Wenn dein Kühler schon vor über einem 3/4 Jahr produziert wurde ist es also gar nicht möglich, dass er schon dort angegeben ist. Bis auf die unleidige Anpressdruckgeschichte sind die Lüfter für Sockel 115X und 1151 kompatibel.



hanrot, danke für die schnelle Antwort, hab jetzt soweit auch alles festbekommen! Leider fehlt mir (Gebrauchtkauf) genau eine Schraube, nämlich
diese hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nennt sich (Intel) Spring-loaded Screw

hat zufällig einer so eine noch rum fliegen? Würde dafür bezahlen. Habe den Hersteller auch schon angeschrieben, aber bis die hier ist dauert es ewig.
Wärmeleitpaste war bei meiner gebrauchten CPU auch nich dabei.... schade, dachte ich kann heute alles zusammen bauen. Muss ich nochmal shoppen gehen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Eventuell kannst du es mal bei großen Händlern wie Caseking o.ä. versuchen.


----------



## smashbob (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Ach super, just in dem Moment meldet sich der Ebay Verkäufer, er hat Sie gefunden, schickt Sie heute noch raus  Sehr gut


----------



## smashbob (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis (i7 6700k) - welche Lüfter?*

Die fehlende Schraube is natürlich aus dem Brief gestürmt, leerer is angekommen. Anfrage gilt also noch


----------

